# Alpencross 2016



## Dagtor (14. August 2015)

Hallo Freunde des Kultivierten Bergsports auf zwei Rädern!

Ich suche 1-5 Mitfahrer für eine Alpenüberquerung Sommer 2016 (Ende Juni bis Anfang September).
7-8 Etappen sind geplant. Von Wasserburg am Inn nach Venedig.

Start und Ziel:
Am Startort (Wasserburg am Inn) steht eine Wohnung zur verfügung um sich bis 48h akklimatisieren zu können. Auch am Zielort bestehen Kontakte wo man sich via Post versorgen lassen kann um noch zwei bis 5 Tage zu entspannen.

Die Route: (Das ist die hauptvariante / zwei alternativen sind vorhanden)
Wasserburg am Inn, Bayrischzell, Zillertal, Bruneck, Cortina d' Amprezzo, Belluno, Venedig -> Ca 460km und 19.500hm
Sicherlich nichts für den gemütlichen Wochenendbiker oder Eisdielenposer! Ambitionierte werden gesucht! Oder welche die es bis dahin sein wollen!

Trainingstreff:
Ich bin in Ansbach also relativ Zentral im deutschen Mountainbikegebiet nahe der Fränkischen Schweiz. Neben zweitägigen Wochenendtouren im zwei Monatsrhytmus stelle ich mir als "Warm-Up" auch eine "Trans-Fränkische Schweiz" über drei bis vier Tage im Frühsommer nächstes Jahr vor.

Also!:
Wer ist dabei? Kann sich das vorstellen und möchte noch mehr infos?!


----------



## RadTotal (16. August 2015)

Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen. 

Ich wollte 2016 auch mal wieder einen in Angriff nehmen. Allerdings ist mir deine Route mit den 20.000Hm dann doch etwas zu heftig.  Da würde ich euch wahrscheinlich nur ausbremsen.

Also falls jemand in der nächsten Saison einen etwas lockeren Alpencross plant, wäre ich durchaus dabei (als Ziel fände ich den Comer See mal interessant (muss aber nicht), 7 Tage mit ca. 10.000Hm (ist ja Urlaub), möglichst viele Trails und wenig Asphalt )

z.B. so etwas wie das hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matse20 (25. August 2015)

Hi!
Also ich wäre evtl. dabei, komm auch aus Deiner Ecke.
Post von mir findest Du in deinem Postfach!

Matse


----------



## kudo (24. Januar 2016)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen.
> 
> Ich wollte 2016 auch mal wieder einen in Angriff nehmen. Allerdings ist mir deine Route mit den 20.000Hm dann doch etwas zu heftig.  Da würde ich euch wahrscheinlich nur ausbremsen.
> 
> ...


Servus, ist das noch aktuell mit der Alpenüberquerung. Suche noch für ax im Sommer Anschluß oder Mitfahrer. komme aus dem Raum Kulmbach.
VG Udo


----------



## martin2608 (24. Januar 2016)

Servus,
ich plane einen AlpenX für August und bin noch alleine...
Ist das Vorhaben noch aktuell?
schöne Grüße aus OÖ,
Martin


----------



## kudo (24. Januar 2016)

martin2608 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich plane einen AlpenX für August und bin noch alleine...
> Ist das Vorhaben noch aktuell?
> schöne Grüße aus OÖ,
> Martin


Hallo Martin , welches Vorhaben meinst du. Und was ist OÖ.
Gruß  Udo


----------



## martin2608 (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Udo,
OÖ steht für Oberösterreich 

Sorry, habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Vorhaben = AlpX und angesprochen fühlen darf sich, wer ein ähnliches Ziel hat, etwas alpine Erfahrung und was man sonst so braucht...
Was sind so deine Vorstellungen für den AlpX 2016?


----------



## kudo (25. Januar 2016)

martin2608 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> OÖ steht für Oberösterreich
> 
> Sorry, habe mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Vorhaben = AlpX und angesprochen fühlen darf sich, wer ein ähnliches Ziel hat, etwas alpine Erfahrung und was man sonst so braucht...
> Was sind so deine Vorstellungen für den AlpX 2016?


....hast ne pn.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2016)

Servus
wie schaut denn hier die Planung aus.
Ich suche auch noch einen Patienten für einen Dolomiten Cross. Start wäre der 27.08.2016, Ziel wäre Riva, weil ich dann dort noch ein paar Tage Urlaub machen werde. Ich plane wenig Asphalt, schicke Abfahrten und Seilbahnen werden auch immer gerne genommen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## derwaaal (31. Juli 2016)

Für die Aspiranten mit AlpX-Ende am Comer See: wie sind denn von dort die Rückreise-Möglichkeiten?
Auto dort abstellen wäre ja blöd, und von Familie abholen lassen auch nicht optimal wenn auch bequem und idyllisch.


----------



## kudo (31. Juli 2016)

Also ich starte am 27.8. in Ehrwald auf einer mir angepassten Albrecht Route mit Ziel am 3.9. in Torbole. Wenn noch jemand ähnliches plant. Fahr auf ankommen, nicht auf der letzen Rille.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2016)

@derwaaal, google mal "Comer See Shuttle"

@Udo, wenn ich die Albrecht Route nicht schon in 2 verschiedenen Varianten gefahren wäre, würde ich mitfahren. 
Wobei die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass und Montozzo Scharte würde ich auch noch mal fahren. Für die Abfahrt vom Gavia  und Passo Verva soll es inzwischen auch eine Trail-Abfahrt geben, die ich mir auch mal anschauen muss.


----------



## kudo (2. August 2016)

@speetskater . Kein Problem fahr auch alleine.


----------

